# Type of Dog



## NotoriouS (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi guys,

Currently looking to purchase a guard dog/family pet. Been reading up a bit and a German Shepherd looks like the perfect type of dog to get. Just wanted to know if any of you guys have one and what your experience has been? I will be a first time dog owner, I have read in some places that they are great for first time owners - but in others it states the complete opposite!

Any info would be much appreciated!

P.S I KNOW this is not a dog website - hence I am posting in the "Other Animals" section .


----------



## Pythonking (Feb 13, 2009)

meh get a bullmastiff great dogs but I'm bias


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 13, 2009)

I have met a few sheperds around the place, all have been lovely dogs. But i gotta tell ya there is nothing quite like a bull terrier as far as guard dogs go, no one will ever come in your yard while you got one of these guys around. Plus they are the most affectionate and loyal family pets you could find, i would class them as the worlds biggest lap dog.


----------



## Kitah (Feb 13, 2009)

I personally love german shepherds, and people know they are often used as guard dogs, used by police etc. so I seriously doubt anyone would step into your yard with a shepherd. I know I certainly wouldnt.


----------



## bat088 (Feb 13, 2009)

in my experience get a dog with a lot of smarts pure bred american or english staffie


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 13, 2009)

bat088 said:


> in my experience get a dog with a lot of smarts pure bred american or english staffie



Now i love all the pit type dogs (bullies, staffies etc) you can call them loving, heroic, stubbornly protective but the one thing they can't be called is... smart. lol


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 13, 2009)

A sausage dog is what you seek!!! Deadly long critters!


----------



## Lovemydragons (Feb 13, 2009)

I would say a Shar-pei (rolly dog). But I am also bias. My girl would lick to death anyone who would walk into the yard. But my boy protects his yard very well. He does patrols around the perimeter every few hours, quite funny really. They are not a barking dog, so wont bark unless there is something really wrong. They also kind of look scary, so most people are hesitant in going into the back yard anyway. They are very protective of their family, but very affectionate too. But the only thing is they're probably not a first time dog.


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 13, 2009)

So you disagree with the suggestion of a weiner dog? Outrageous! Nothing but nothing attacks the ankles like one of those savage beasts!


----------



## JasonL (Feb 13, 2009)

If you have the room, and don't mind your yard being turned upside down and inside out, BullMastiffs are great, they defend their yard, love people and kids, but sometimes don't get on well with other dogs, and are prone to hip and joint problems as are alot of other big breed dogs. I suggest you go to a few dog show's, see if anything grabs your eye.. dogs are alot of work and responsibilty, and larger dogs more so.. I just got an Australian Bulldog, he is turning out to be one of the best dogs I have had, though not a guard dog at all! Large dogs require good fences, a 30kg dog is capable of popping a panel out of a colorbond fence, and a large agile dog is capable of jumping a 5 foot fence.


----------



## Montyshock (Feb 13, 2009)

Greyhound, best pet.
Great with kids.


----------



## m.punja (Feb 13, 2009)

I bought my first german shepard about 3 year ago now fresh out of the army. I have been talked into it by a few soldiers who had bred or worked with shephards in the past. With my army cash I went off and found some backyard breeder selling shephard pups. 
All the pups live outside and I went for the darkest because that is what I was looking for. Took old solja home and it was a weekend of moving stuff so we were in and out and all around the place all day. For the first half of the day I was paranoid 6 week old Solja would take off or be hit by a car but instead he stuck to my heels all day. Come night I was nackered and put him in the laundry where he balled and cried and made a huge deal out of being isolated for the first time. I felt guilty and tiered so I took the dare and let him sleep in the room with me, after all we were out of the house the following day  When I woke up Solja hadn't gone to the toilet all night and first thing he did when we let him out was a big toilet run. 
I did put a bit of work into him in the first 6 months but it was all easy, he picked stuff up perfectly. Only once went toilet inside while he was a little crook. He didn't dig holes but after 8 months became toy obsessed. 
My housemate had a mate who came around four or five nights a week and would play with Solja all the time. One day he came around without anyone home and went to jump the fence. He was stuck at the top of the fence for nearly ten minutes trying to calm solja down before abandoning the idea. 
One day at a family party at my mums toy obsessed Solja dropped his fetch toy within reach of my baby cousin (can't remember how young he was now but he couldn't walk or crawl yet) My cousin took the toy and he and solja were looking each other dead in the eye, Solja paitently waited for my cousin to throw the toy, not even when my intimidated cousin burst into tears and screamed at the top of his lungs was Solja irritated, he just stayed their, waiting, tail waging. 
In my eyes this makes the perfect dog and while I did put a little bit of time into him it really wasn't hard work. He is fine when me or my gf or housemate are home with anyone who comes around or up to the gate. 
He knows the neighbours stick their head over the fence for a chat and doesn't have a fit but one day the neighbours dad stuck he head over and nearly lost his nose. 
Not once have I ever witnessed Solja aggressive toward another human, he can get irridtated from time to time with other dogs but otherwise is ok. 
They are georgous looking dogs, strong, reliable, fast, trustworthy and nearly understand what you want without you saying so. 
I did breed solja once and I got pick of the litter, my second german shephard isn't as good with other dogs and I didn't spend anywhere near the same ammount of time on him as i did Solja but recently me and grizzly had a week of one of one with no other dogs in the back yard and i was amased at how good a dog he can be when he is on his own. Can't recomend a better dog.


----------



## TWENTY B (Feb 13, 2009)

bat088 said:


> in my experience get a dog with a lot of smarts pure bred american or english staffie


Am-staff will get my vote every time.
Awsom family dog, great with kids.
Weapon guard dog. No one is dumb enough to mess with one.


----------



## m.punja (Feb 13, 2009)

there was also an occasion while camping, i had solja tied to the tree where i was sleeping, i woke early in the morning, sun was only just starting to show itself, to a long angery growl. Solja's hairs were a little up and he was just eyeing off this massive dog that had come a little to close to me, it was funny because this sort of behaviour isn't normal for solja, it was like he knew I was asleep and vanurable and just felt he needed to protect me a little more then usual. He and that dog were later playing in the river together. Every time I take him to the river he is only ever locked up at night and I have so many people tell me how impressed they are with him and how well behaved he is.


----------



## nonamesleft (Feb 13, 2009)

definatley look into Bull Terriers! You will never have a dull moment! Full of laughs they are, with some of the stupid things they and and the situations they get themselves into! But are a very good Gaurd dog and Family protector! To tell you the truth they can be quite Smart or cunning when push comes to shove!


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Feb 13, 2009)

German Shep all the way, beautiful, loyal, protective and very intelligent


----------



## scorps (Feb 13, 2009)

bat088 said:


> in my experience get a dog with a lot of smarts pure bred american or english staffie




Lol your call am stafs smart, I have kept and bred pit bulls and american staffy's my whole life as well as a few different breeds, (bull mastiffs, neopolitan mastiffs, bull arabs and american bull dogs) and I wouldnt really call american staffy;s and pitty's smart,

There IMO on of those cases if your gunna be dumb you gotta be tuff, Thier one of the most loyal dogs, good guard dogs and are very tuff but I just dont think thier as intteligant as other breeds,


----------



## Talwin (Feb 13, 2009)

German shepard or Irish Setter both are wonderful dogs that are smart and also act as a brilliant guard dogs.


----------



## NotoriouS (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks guys! Yea I like the staffy's as well but as mentioned I was told they were not the smartest and therefore not ideal for a first time owner because they can cause a mess. I would a bull terrier but frankly - the missus just has something against them (in the looks department ). 

Also, I would rather pick em up from a pound or shelter where I would be saving them rather than purchasing from a breeder. Do you guys know of any good places around Sydney where I might be able to pick one up? Not looking to buy for atleast another month or so though - I'd like to do my research and get as much info as possible prior to buying. Oooo I do have a cat though, does that depend on the individual dog or is it breed related?


----------



## Talwin (Feb 13, 2009)

Cats... is more of a pup issue... like... let the pup mix with the cat (as long as the cat behaves itself!) and the pup should get used to it and grow up fine around the cat.


----------



## JasonL (Feb 13, 2009)

scorps said:


> Lol your call am stafs smart, I have kept and bred pit bulls and american staffy's my whole life as well as a few different breeds, (bull mastiffs, neopolitan mastiffs, bull arabs and american bull dogs) and I wouldnt really call american staffy;s and pitty's smart,
> 
> There IMO on of those cases if your gunna be dumb you gotta be tuff, Thier one of the most loyal dogs, good guard dogs and are very tuff but I just dont think thier as intteligant as other breeds,



Most dogs can be considered smart...that is, untill you own a really smart one ... I have a test for a smart dog, walk your dog on a six foot lead, walk straight at a pole, does your dog pull in behind you ( smart) or try to walk the other side of the pole and get stuck? if so, how long does it keep trying to walk? I have owned both smart, and ..not so smart dogs..generally speaking, smart dogs require alot more work, and now I opt for the lazier thinkers... My cattle dog used to bark at people walking down on the street ( about 30m away), she could see them from at the top of the stairs.. when they got out of view, she would then run down and look at their reflections in the window of my house, making sure they kept on walking.. she NEVER got hung up on her lead whilst walking.


----------



## JasonL (Feb 13, 2009)

now there's the face of Intelligence!! well OK, he's not the sharpest tool in the shed, though he does try...


----------



## NotoriouS (Feb 13, 2009)

JasonL said:


> now there's the face of Intelligence!! well OK, he's not the sharpest tool in the shed, though he does try...


 
hahahaha... that pic is awesome!


----------



## Montyshock (Feb 13, 2009)

As smart as a fox






Gentle






As fast as a car






As hungry as a wolf


----------



## Vixen (Feb 13, 2009)

Go the German, you won't look back.  

Bullmastiffs are also great, both are breeds which I will be bringing into my home in the next few years.


----------



## gozz (Feb 13, 2009)

Growing up we had over 80 greyhounds and they are the most gentle dog ever.
But iam a sucker for a staffie lol


----------



## tempest (Feb 13, 2009)

Haven't read through everyone's suggestions but I did notice a bullmastiffs get a mention... I love the breed, don't get me wrong, I'd never have another breed... I just wouldn't recommend one for a first time dog owner, but that's only my opinion. My boy can be quite feisty and I'd hate to see a first time dog owner have to deal with a 60kg dog!


----------



## Dan123 (Feb 13, 2009)

i gots a bullmastif cross dane and hes about 8months old and much larger than most other fullyy grown dogs already and has a nasty bark. but is the most PLACID loving doppy dog ever hes awsome. you can pick them up for nicks as "runts of the litter" from people breeding them for hunting.


----------



## thals (Feb 13, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> Now i love all the pit type dogs (bullies, staffies etc) you can call them loving, heroic, stubbornly protective but the one thing they can't be called is... smart. lol



My girls a pittie and she is very intelligent as well as affectionate, loyal, protective, etc.. she's got the whole package  lol

But I agree with the generalisation that most bull breeds, in particular bulldogs, aren't reknowned for their intelligence.

Ultimately, it's up to you mate which dog you prefer. You want a Shepherd, go a Shepherd. Provided it's brought up correctly and purchased from a respectable, well established registered breeder, you'll end up with an awesome companion and guard.

Personally, I'd go a bull terrier as they are without doubt fantastic dogs (would recommend a pittie, but with all the legal mumbo jumbo etc I'll steer clear lol Anywho, I'm somewhat biased )


----------



## gravitation (Feb 13, 2009)

Well to name a few mastiffs, rottweilers, bull terriers, dobermans, boxers, english staffy's, german shepherds etc

However, what do you expect from this dog? Most working breeds have a guarding instinct but the trick is teaching them how to use it, an incorrectly trained large (or small for that matter but to a lesser degree) dog is a serious danger.

I know plenty about most breeds, pm me or add me to msn to ask some specific questions.


----------



## pythonmum (Feb 13, 2009)

Go the shepherd and train it - they thrive on obedience training. If you want home protection go for a bitch, as they can be more territorial than dogs. If you want a rescue, plenty of dogs end up at rescue and most breed societies know people who rescue.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes GSD's are great dogs, but they are prone to hip dysplacia (not sure how to spell it), which apparently isn't really good for first time owners.

Look into American Pit Bull Terriers, extreamely loving, loyal dogs who would protect their owners with their lives.


----------



## Dan123 (Feb 13, 2009)

go to a shelter and see whats there. the people who work there know and love dogs they will be able to give u accurate advice not biased mumbojumbo


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 13, 2009)

oshakoor said:


> Thanks guys! Yea I like the staffy's as well but as mentioned I was told they were not the smartest and therefore not ideal for a first time owner because they can cause a mess. I would a bull terrier but frankly - the missus just has something against them (in the looks department ).
> 
> Also, I would rather pick em up from a pound or shelter where I would be saving them rather than purchasing from a breeder. Do you guys know of any good places around Sydney where I might be able to pick one up? Not looking to buy for atleast another month or so though - I'd like to do my research and get as much info as possible prior to buying. Oooo I do have a cat though, does that depend on the individual dog or is it breed related?



I am going to get flamed for this but please do not get a rescue dog as your first dog. Not even a young puppy. You have to remember these dogs end up in pounds for a reason, often it is because the owners can't handle them or because they have been seized because of abuse etc. We have a rescue dog that we got a as a pup, we lover her, but she is the most neurotic bitch you ever met and she can't be trusted around anyone or any animal. I got a young rescue dog, he attacked the afore mentioned neurotic dog. My brother got a 5 month old rescue bitch and it bit my face. 

Rescues can be really good but for your own sake and peace of mind buy your first pup from a reputable breeder and be prepared to pay the extra $$$ for quality. If you can get references or contacts of others who have bought puppies from them before you and have a look at what they are like. No matter what breed you get when you get them as a pup because you can raise them the way you want them to be raised. 



pythonrockchik1 said:


> My girls a pittie and she is very intelligent as well as affectionate, loyal, protective, etc.. she's got the whole package  lol
> 
> But I agree with the generalisation that most bull breeds, in particular bulldogs, aren't reknowned for their intelligence.



My bullie is the definition of dumb, incredibly loving but dumb as dog s... er... really dumb


----------



## wicca4life7 (Feb 13, 2009)

I had a German Shepard for years and she waas the best dog she never barked like yappy dogs but if someone she didnt know was at the house she would bark at them. we lived on a property and she loved it never strayed or anything. she was great with the horses too. she got along with the cat as well.


----------



## Jungletrans (Feb 13, 2009)

We are training our new Pomeranian puppy to be an attack dog . He will have backup , our Rottie Sid [ viscious ]


----------



## Brigsy (Feb 13, 2009)

Most bullie breeds are a one person dog, If brought up with kids most are good but can get territoral around them if not. Also most bull breeds dont bark much so will let intruders into your yard but not out which will find you in trouble. That said i love all bullie breeds and find them dumb but fairly level headed and mature faster than alot of other breeds.


----------



## hilly (Feb 13, 2009)

Whatever dog you choose you should get from a registered breeder who does checks on parents for any hereditary diseases (like hip displaysia) and you should find one who will match the pups personality with yours so you dont end up with a dominant dog that puts it all over you. Make sure your pup is microchipped, wormed, vaccinated and has been properly socialised while in the breeders hands. Then you should should find a good puppy pre school and get cracking with the training, spend as much time as posible with your dog and you will be handsomely rewarded with a devoted, well behaved friend for life.

Good luck, and i hope you find the friend you're looking for!


----------



## gravitation (Feb 13, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> I am going to get flamed for this but please do not get a rescue dog as your first dog.



I'm going to second this.
and as to what dan123 said, more often than not people who work with dogs at shelters and pounds don't know that much about breeds, classing of dogs and their temperament.

Best to get information from good breeders you are considering, people who have owned such breeds.

Every single dog can be dangerous, sweet, loving, yappy blah blah, it's about how it's raised. Obviously there are certain personality traits that you are stuck with but for the most part it's all about structure and discipline.

My personal opinion is a rottweiler, they are amazing with children (if trained correctly), natural guard dogs, they don't come with many medical issues and they have quite an easy coat to maintain, they carry undercoat which a (good) groomer will be able to remove every couple of months for you.

In regards to 'guarding' the dog must be taught to accept people who are willingly let into the yard, and as puppies it is crucial that you bring people in and out of your yard and introduce them to the dog. They also need to be walked, so intend on doing alot of exercise.

German shepherds are lovely dogs but you will find a hard time buying one that has good strong hing legs these days and whether or not you get a long coated or short coated, most have quite alot of undercoat, some people don't care, personally i hate having loose hair flying around all over the house, not that i ever have that issue because i'm a dog groomer but alot of people don't consider grooming when purchasing a dog and realise afterwards that it is alot more regular and expensive than they thought.


----------



## cockney red (Feb 13, 2009)

Rottie. Born for the job. As long as you know what your doing with big and possibly lethal, "pets".


----------



## gravitation (Feb 13, 2009)

cockney red said:


> Rottie. Born for the job. As long as you know what your doing with big and possibly lethal, "pets".



Right on.


----------



## kakariki (Feb 13, 2009)

I have a Shepherd & while we love her to bits, I wouldn't recommend them. The hair drives me nuts! Or maybe I should say wool cos that is what it is like. And then there is the skin probs ( which in turn leads to smelly dog), hip probs, potential temp issues ( although they are being temp tested now so as to breed out the fear-biters). I have always had Shepherds and Dana is my 4th. Each one, without exception had skin problems. IE itchy skin to the point where they would rub themselves raw. No flea treatment worked, no amount of bathing got rid of the smell & no matter how much money I spent on vets, the problem was always present. Dana's skin is not too bad atm but she is still smelly. My other dog, Aragorn is a Bull Mastiff X Great Dane. Nice short coat that doesn't turn to tumbleweed when the wind blows through my front door. It doesn't cover the furniture, he has perfect skin & isn't smelly ( unless he rolls in something undescribable!). And people who come to my gate say they would brave the Shep but not him! Temp wise, he is placid, calm, very loyal & protective. She is a bit hyper, nervous, neurotic but she is friendly & loyal. Go the Mastiff imo.


----------



## gravitation (Feb 13, 2009)

kakariki said:


> I have a Shepherd & while we love her to bits, I wouldn't recommend them. The hair drives me nuts! Or maybe I should say wool cos that is what it is like. And then there is the skin probs



Sounds like fungus, very common in dogs that swim regularly, or get bathed and not dried correctly. You can't correctly bath a dog with a double coat without the assistance of a big expensive dryer that blows out all the undercoat, it's impossible, unless the dog is hand stripped just about every day and usually only showy people do this.

Vets don't ever seem to tell people why their dogs smell, they just give them anti biotics and send them on their way, the only way to prevent it is by not allowing the dog to swim or get wet without being dried properly. 
With fleas Frontline, advocate, advatage should all work on shepherds. 
Like i said before shepherds have incredibly bad hind legs 90% of the time, it's been bred into them and because of that they get things like arthritis and hip displaysia.
I see alot of them that suffer from dandruff and flea dermatitis type issues, but with propper care of coat and fleas they should have no issues with their skin.

Smell could also be their mouth/teeth, but from what you said sounds like fungus.


----------



## amazonian (Feb 13, 2009)

Get a dog with a higher threshhold for pain.
Give a German Shephard, Rottweiller, Doberman etc a good boot in the ribs and I garuntee they will run off howling in pain. A pittbull on the other hand will not budge a muscle other than to get a better hold on or grip tighter lol

And anyone that says they are not smart obviously dosn't know the breed.
They are used in guard, Police, obedience, tracking, hunting etc in other countries and are in some cases preferred over other breeds because of their intelligence & loyalty.


----------



## Mr.James (Feb 13, 2009)

GO THE SHEPHERDS!!!! & yes rescueing one from a shelter/pound is great idea! Just look around and walk the dog before you purchase have a play & see if you click. I own a 2 yr old shepherd female who's the BEST EVER!!! she loves everyone & all animals...(except cats) Only probs shepherds have so much hair! But its a small price to pay if you love your dog. & there are crazy dogs out there of all breeds. All I know if I visited a few shelters but when I found my bitch I knew she was the one! & she excepted me, they arent dumb and they will most likely pick you & not the other way around. All the best with whatever you decide but if you love shepherds go for it, I would not get any other dog EVER! & we got her when she was already 12 months old, no problem. Not saying they are all like that! I'll post a photo in a sec of her.


----------



## BlindSnake (Feb 13, 2009)

BOXER - They were bred during the war in Germany, to guard the women and children while the men were at war. This meant that they were bred with both the guarding trait, but also to be great with kids.
They generally only bark when there is reason to, wich is also a great trait to have.
Peole in my neighbourhood love my boxer, as he will play with, and protect their kids, and they know if they hear him bark, that there is something going on.

They are highly trainable, and HATE to be in trouble! 

Dont mistake fun and playfulness for stupidity either!! They are very smart, but love to play the clown.. perfect companions for kids.

Personally, I dont really like GSD's.. Probably 80% of the times I or my dogs have been attacked while walking, the perpetrator was a GSD..

Im sure most are great pets when trained and cared for properly, but 80% is alot of attacks considering all the different breeds.. Just my experience..


----------



## gravitation (Feb 13, 2009)

BlindSnake said:


> BOXER



This would be my second choice to the rottweiler.

Negatives are cancer as it's quite common in boxers, hip displaysia as with most large breeds and they really need to be socialized with other dogs, often aggressive towards them if not properly trained.


----------



## Mr.James (Feb 13, 2009)

(Old photo though)


----------



## itbites (Feb 13, 2009)

Get a chihuahua they rock best gard dogs ever...


----------



## Dipcdame (Feb 13, 2009)

Why not try for a cross-breed? We have a german shepherdxenglish mastiff... he's a real softy with kids, loves all family members, sleeps a lot of the time, as mastiffs do, but if anyone tries to come near the place now, he's the one going ballistic when they get close. Just look up the traits for mastiffs, and what they were used for, then look up the disposition, they are a perfect family dog AND guard-dog, especially with the shepherd in him too.


----------



## draqonfly (Feb 13, 2009)

i got attacked by a german shepherd when i was about 10 yrs old. walking home from school, the dog jumped its fence, and came towards me and growled and bit me pants on the ankle area... i was scared *****less and the mommies across the road didnt help me at all. i was stuck there stiff as a pole for 5 minutes with that dog growling in front of me. if i move, he'll show aggressiveness. 
then a man walked by and "shoo" the dog back over to his fence. i almost pissed me pants. to me theyre not the best dogs.

i prefer american bulldogs. johnson's type for looks, but scotts type for performance.


----------



## CountryTriton (Feb 13, 2009)

If you want a loyal smart trainable dog that'll round your kids up for you look at a border collie.
All K9 are great but do your research they are just like your reptiles when they come to personality.
Best place to go would be a K9 club or obedience school.


----------



## Kyro (Feb 13, 2009)

draqonfly said:


> i got attacked by a german shepherd when i was about 10 yrs old. walking home from school, the dog jumped its fence, and came towards me and growled and bit me pants on the ankle area... i was scared *****less and the mommies across the road didnt help me at all. i was stuck there stiff as a pole for 5 minutes with that dog growling in front of me. if i move, he'll show aggressiveness.
> then a man walked by and "shoo" the dog back over to his fence. i almost pissed me pants. to me theyre not the best dogs.
> 
> i prefer american bulldogs. johnson's type for looks, but scotts type for performance.



I actually laughed when I read your post, I was attacked by a neighbours german sheperd when I was 5yrs old & it mauled my face quite badly, I still remeber being shaken like a ragdoll & would never own one as i'm scared of them. 
:lol:American bulldogs on the other hand are absolutely brilliant family dog's & I would highly reccomend one. We lost our beautiful girl to a paralysis tick but will definately get another in the future when our old boy passes on.


----------



## bkn351 (Feb 13, 2009)

Probably not the best first dogs but id go pitbull, smart, friendly and very protective i got two and there not what people make them out to be.When they are out they follow me around like shadows, but jus get what u like, shepards are great dogs but buy from a reputable breeder so to avoid hip problems.


----------



## gravitation (Feb 13, 2009)

May i remind victims of attacks that just because a dog attacked you that happened to be of a certain breed it doesn't mean the breed is bad in general, it means the owners were morons.

How do you think pitbull type dogs got such a bad rap? ^


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Feb 13, 2009)

Watch Pittys with other dogs, especially around tea time. Just had to pull Sharna's Pitty/Mastiff off my Staffy girl. More punctures in my dog's leg, a few small gashes into the muscle. All Sharna's dog got was sore ribs...


----------



## draqonfly (Feb 13, 2009)

Kyro said:


> I actually laughed when I read your post, I was attacked by a neighbours german sheperd when I was 5yrs old & it mauled my face quite badly, I still remeber being shaken like a ragdoll & would never own one as i'm scared of them.
> :lol:American bulldogs on the other hand are absolutely brilliant family dog's & I would highly reccomend one. We lost our beautiful girl to a paralysis tick but will definately get another in the future when our old boy passes on.



hehehehe we have something a little in common .. being attacked by the same breed of dog .. sorry to hear your loss though. I would like to get one in the future, but dont know if i could cope with it passing away when the time comes.... it would be heart breaking.
i have a white pomeranian at the moment, and she is old and the thought of losing her makes me sad. wish i could have your experience in owning an american bulldog, just looking at them on youtube is so exciting.... i can imagine your dog to have ab muscles ( six pack ) !!

being mauled and shaken from your neighbours dog would be so scary...... no words can describe it..


----------



## Pythonking (Feb 13, 2009)

Nasty Den, I got a kelpie and a bullmastiff and suprisingly my mastiff is the one the gets beated up when they get into fights however the mastiff is the one the postie is scared off the most


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Feb 13, 2009)

Yeah? Never had a Kelpie, mates out of town use them on cattle, nippy buggers!


----------



## gravitation (Feb 13, 2009)

God yes, they can have serious mouthing/biting issues if you don't put them in place. 
They can be suprisingly nasty.


----------



## Pythonking (Feb 13, 2009)

fantastic dog, too smart for there own good and devoted beyond belief, my girl follows me around absolutely everywhere, if I'm inside she will go to the closest window so she can see me. But yea when they get into a fight she goes for the mastiffs legs and rips them to peices, I suppose you learn from your mistakes though 2 female dogs not such a good idea


----------



## first_time_owner (Feb 13, 2009)

hey, i have a rotty cross german shepard, good cos hes kinda thin and fast but as strong as a rotty, he has a massive *** bark and only stops when my dad tells him to. And the best thing is he was only $70 lol but hes reeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaalllllllllly stupid, chases his tail, chases flys, savagely attacks rocks lol this is him


----------



## gravitation (Feb 13, 2009)

Pythonking said:


> fantastic dog, too smart for there own good and devoted beyond belief, my girl follows me around absolutely everywhere, if I'm inside she will go to the closest window so she can see me. But yea when they get into a fight she goes for the mastiffs legs and rips them to peices, I suppose you learn from your mistakes though 2 female dogs not such a good idea



Always with breeds like staffys, bull terriers etc you should have either one dog, or female to male. I know quite a few people with more than one male staffy's, they all get seperated when the owners leave the house.


----------



## Pythonking (Feb 13, 2009)

gravitation said:


> Always with breeds like staffys, bull terriers etc you should have either one dog, or female to male. I know quite a few people with more than one male staffy's, they all get seperated when the owners leave the house.


 
yep  as learn't from first hand your 100% spot on, its not so bad now that the mastiff has claimed her spot as the dominant female but about 12 months ago it was hell even got a few scared to show for it "reminder to self use a hose if they fight" lol I'm on of the shockers whos always got to learn the hard way  I suppose the best thing is i can admit I can be wrong lol


----------



## Ricko (Feb 14, 2009)

here is titan my amstaff boy with nick one of my twin boys and black betty as well


----------



## BlindSnake (Feb 14, 2009)

gravitation said:


> May i remind victims of attacks that just because a dog attacked you that happened to be of a certain breed it doesn't mean the breed is bad in general, it means the owners were morons.^


 
But in saying that, Aggression is standard for some breeds. Sheppards, Dobermans etc.
so it has to be expected.


----------



## BlindSnake (Feb 14, 2009)

I should clarify my last post.

Agression is more common in some breeds, like maltese for example. (not so much a case of past breeding for agression, but dogs with certain tendencies and instincts, which are compounded by owners who dont train or react properly to bites, as they dont believe they are dangerous.

But some breeds have been bred in the past, with agression as a trait.

This is no longer the case, but these breeds, when not trained or cared for properly, can show these traits. 

It is up to owners of these breeds to provide basic training, and proper care, which most do.

Unfortunatly these breed attract morons who only want them because of their 'tuff' image, and fail to provide proper care. This, in alot of cases, is what can cause an insecure, and stereotypically agresive dog.

Of course, any moron can make ANY breed of dog agessive with the wrong treatment..

I was just sharing my exp with sheps, which although I have known very nice ones, I have been attacked by a few in the past, and it has tainted my view of them, not to say that they are bad dogs, just they are no longer attractive to me.


----------



## BlindSnake (Feb 14, 2009)

gravitation said:


> This would be my second choice to the rottweiler.
> 
> Negatives are cancer as it's quite common in boxers, hip displaysia as with most large breeds and they really need to be socialized with other dogs, often aggressive towards them if not properly trained.


 
It is true that boxers are succeptable to tumors, although they are usually only presant in old age. Tumors in boxers are commonly more treatable than in other breeds, esp if lumps are treated early.

Hip displaysia is much more common in sheps than in boxers, but of course, you should alwas buy pedigree dogs from reputable breeters.
In over 35 years, of keeping boxers, we have never had a case of hip displaysia.

As far as agression towards other dogs when not socialised, I belive this insecure agression towards other dogs is not a problem related to boxersat all! It is a behavior shown by most un socialised dogs, big or small.. Infact I have noticed this problem to be much more prevalant among small dogs, who have more reason to be insecure.. esp when their owners scoop them up in their arms and re enforce their fear!

Im wondering what has made you relate this behavior pecifically to boxers??


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 14, 2009)

oi I have maltese and they are nothing like what you have quoted ,these are lovely things that think everyone and everything feel the love the same as they do ...you want agro get a pekinese ankle biting nutjobs ...(dont like that breed was constantly attacked by my auntys one ,well anyone that came in contact with the bloody thing was fair game)


----------



## BlindSnake (Feb 14, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> oi I have maltese and they are nothing like what you have quoted ,these are lovely things that think everyone and everything feel the love the same as they do ...you want agro get a pekinese ankle biting nutjobs ...(dont like that breed was constantly attacked by my auntys one ,well anyone that came in contact with the bloody thing was fair game)


 
PMSL..

I know maltese can be great dogs, my friend bred them for years, and we would lay on the floor and have like 10 - 15 lil fluffy pups jumping all over us!

It is the owners that tend to re enforce and fail to correct inappropriate behaviors.. (unfortunatly a problem often found among small dog owners who dont think their dogs biting is dangerous, so do nothing about it, like my auntie and her damn poodle!!)

As of a few years ago, (not sure what the stats are now) maltys were the cause of the most dog bites in the world!! More than pittys, staffs sheps doberman rottie etc etc..:shock::lol:
(its just they dont cause the same amount of damage.. but I am among those that have been scarred for life by a small dog! lol)


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 14, 2009)

BlindSnake said:


> PMSL..
> 
> I know maltese can be great dogs, my friend bred them for years, and we would lay on the floor and have like 10 - 15 lil fluffy pups jumping all over us!
> 
> ...


 lmao what is it with auntys and nutjob little pooches????:lol::lol:


----------



## azza74 (Feb 14, 2009)

maltese are one of the most bitey dogs ive ever seen,


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 14, 2009)

azza74 said:


> maltese are one of the most bitey dogs ive ever seen,


 then you havent met mine


----------



## azza74 (Feb 14, 2009)

go with a staffy/ am staff from a reputable breeder, the breed hasnt been ruined like rotties/sheps etc with all the defects. theyre loyal as, great with kids (all dogs should be suppervised with kids). they have a lot of energy when you want to play but can also be just as happy laying on the lounge, stay away from working breeds like kelpies unless you can give them a job and plenty of activity, they get bored easily.
my ex had huskies which are my all time favourite dog but they are a different breed all togetther, this is a breed were you have to be leader of the pack or theyll just walk all over you, if it wasnt for how they feel the heat id love one for security work, can be scary muthas when they go off!!

as for the little dogs, can be bitey, but that said its only a lil bite with minimal damage and they are cute as.....more of a sleep on ya bed type dog.

its the terrier part of the ......bull terrier breeds that supplied the aggressivenes for th fighting and it was the bulli/bulldog part that supplied the brains/loyalty. mind you the terrier and bull dogs of the early century are totally different to whats around now


----------



## pythons73 (Feb 14, 2009)

Ive had a couple of Shepherds,ive done alot of training with them.My first was placid during the day,but at nite time,it was a different story.He would sit b4 i gave his dinner,he wouldnt touch it until i said EAT,i could walk away for a hour and he still wouldnt touch his tea.He was the best dog ive ever owned,He was on my familys property and ended up dying from a red belly bite.Heres A photo of my Shepherd x Kelpie,and my missus doggy


----------



## draqonfly (Feb 14, 2009)

dogs that were bred to go into shows has been ruined. their temperament has been changed, and still in the process of change today. 

The game of the dogs can vary, from food, protection, play and work. The game of nearly all the dogs today have been changed / modified. All for show. Show dogs has destroyed the natural instincts of dogs that they had very long ago.... except for one species... the american bulldog. the american bulldogs dont go into shows for temperament behaviours or how their body proportions should be to win a trophy. instead the american bulldog show displays how heavy the dog can pull, showing its strength, determination, its willingness to succeed.. its "gameness" !

i heard a story of rottweilers used as a guard dog, the security guy took the rottweiler into a pub to break a fight, the dog was hit by a chair, and in pain it ran away. he hasnt got the "gameness" in him. but with an american bulldog, he will fight to the end of his life. in the past american bulldogs were thrown in a cage with a lion. several of them was killed by the lion, one was recorded to have his legs bitten off, but still determined to fight the lion with its last breath. 

show dogs such as staffys which originated from pitbulls, have been modified to meet societies acceptance. they look very attractive and can be great companions, but have lost their gameness due to being show qualified dogs.

gameness does not mean aggressiveness... its their performance limit. if its play, protection or food, a dog with its natural gameness is hard to find these days... its their gameness that will save your life, protect you, from no matter what till it dies.


----------



## gravitation (Feb 14, 2009)

Everyones getting off track. ANY dog can be bitey or aggressive. Yes, some can be more of an issue than others but i deal with all different breeds of dog on a daily basis and the ones that bite most are the little cross cross cross bred ones that arn't properly trained when pups because their owner thinks it's only little, what do we have to teach it? I believe this is because most people who get a little cross breed dog from a pet store arn't thinking in terms of having the dog around years later, it's sort of impulse buying if you will. People who spend time researching breeds seem to be alot more concious of the move they are making in buying a dog. 

But anyway, blindsnake is mostly right

Oh and ps I have a pekingese and he would never bite only when playing, this again proves my theory, it depends souly on training and discipline as a pup. (not that pekingese are depicted as bitey, they are depicted as stubborn though which is very true in my opinion)


----------



## gravitation (Feb 14, 2009)

draqonfly said:


> dogs that were bred to go into shows has been ruined. their temperament has been changed, and still in the process of change today.




So they should, they are not used for the same purpose, and i think anyone who does get a dog souly for it's guarding behaviour is a complete moron, guarding training is cruel and unecessary when we have things like alarm systems.

I am all for having a big scary dog as a companion and in turn he will defend your property, it will come naturally, but i don't expect the dog to hunt down the attacker although it will most likely show signs of aggression towards the intruder, it depends on how gutsy the intruder is.


----------



## amazonian (Feb 14, 2009)

Just look at breeders websites and breed specific infomation through books etc.
You will learn that ALL species are loyal, intelligent, playful, good with kids etc lmao. Anyway all dogs can be trained, so just chose 1 that you like.


----------



## draqonfly (Feb 14, 2009)

no worries

but the morons are the ones that comes into peoples homes with a weapon, looking to steal, and rape if there is an attractive female inside the house. . a dog without game wont be fighting the intruder if it gets hurt by a stab wound or a gun shot... in the end the house victims suffer. the alarm system wont prevent that from happening

but if you have a dog that has its natural gameness, will fight the intruder till it dies to protect you, i dont see nothing wrong with it. a dog with natural gameness doesnt even need to go for guard training. not only will they be companions and a friend, you know that they will protect you and your family to the end.


----------



## NotoriouS (Feb 14, 2009)

amazonian said:


> Just look at breeders websites and breed specific infomation through books etc.
> You will learn that ALL species are loyal, intelligent, playful, good with kids etc lmao. Anyway all dogs can be trained, so just chose 1 that you like.



That's EXACTLY what I have come across when reading. Every breed of dog seems to me loyal, intelligent, etc, etc.

As 'gravitation' mentioned... I big scary companion dog is what I want. All dogs seem to be great! What would separate them for me I guess would be *** a first time owner. Also, I do work from around 9am - 6pm. However, I go for jogs and other excercise on a daily basis when I get back so the dog will get plent of excercise. My yard is large (mixture of grass and concrete). I don't have any kids - youngest person in the house is 13.

P.S. Thank you all for your help!! You guys are always willing to share your knowledge/experience! So yea, thanks guys!

I will keep you all updated on what I decide and ofcourse - pics when the pup finally arrives !


----------



## gravitation (Feb 14, 2009)

oshakoor said:


> That's EXACTLY what I have come across when reading. Every breed of dog seems to me loyal, intelligent, etc, etc



Any working breed is going to need exercise both to keep fit and to be stimulated, i recommend a walk in the morning before work, tire the dog out a bit and the dog won't be so concerned about destroying your yard or ripping your clothes off the line.

Has to be a fairly good walk aswell, bout eight-ten blocks should do.

preferably i would walk the dog twice a day four days a week, that's how i do it but once a day, walking for a bit more of a distance four days a week should be fine. On the weekend i forget about walking, they go to the park or the beach for some fun over the weekend.

There are lot of different ways of doing it, but i'm just telling you what has worked for me and kept dogs very fit and healthy.

Again pm me if you have anymore questions, picking a dog is exciting stuff. As you can probably tell i'm pretty passionate about them, i just don't like to see the wrong dog go to the wrong family.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Feb 14, 2009)

go the rottie!

have the biggist bite force out of domestic dogs.
http://video.aol.com/video-detail/bite-force-competition-pitbull-rottweiler-and-shepherd/1903146452

smart , and hard working dogs. perfect for protection.

[video=youtube;i1-QjAQ1ch4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1-QjAQ1ch4"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1-QjAQ1ch4[/video]


[video=youtube;1_xhycAHBf8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_xhycAHBf8&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_xhycAHBf8&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;UhWUGBMbp2Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhWUGBMbp2Y"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhWUGBMbp2Y[/video]

[video=youtube;HGSNPu5qyho]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGSNPu5qyho&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGSNPu5qyho&feature=related[/video]

very strong
[video=youtube;WY-fd3C1o8Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WY-fd3C1o8Y"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WY-fd3C1o8Y[/video]


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Feb 14, 2009)

draqonfly said:


> the american bulldogs dont go into shows for temperament behaviours or how their body proportions should be to win a trophy. instead the american bulldog show displays how heavy the dog can pull, showing its strength, determination, its willingness to succeed.. its "gameness" !



you are wrong, like all purebreds they have a breed standard. american bulldogs have a breed standard and are shown.
http://www.american-bulldog.com/aba_standard.htm

any dog can pull not just american bulldogs.

the "gameness" you are talking about is the dogs temperament. every dog of any breed has varing temperaments. some have soft temperaments some have hard temperaments. not every bulldog has a hard temperament, its the same for any breed. you can have a toy poodle with a hard temperament and you can have a bulldog with a soft temperament or 'gameness".

another factor is the dogs drive, drive is the desire to do something. you can have prey drive (a dog that chases balls, and with do anything to chase and play with its toys). there is food drive (will do anything for food). dogs have varing amounts of drive aswell. some dogs have more drive than others and will respond better to either prey or food.

the easiest dog to train obedience is a dog with high drive and a softer temperament. but if you wanted the same dog to train as a protection dog it will lack in fight drive and will avoid or run when it is fight or flight mode. There are 3 drives that need to be strong for protection work, prey, defensive and fight drive. fight drive is the make or break for protection work, thats when a hard temperament comes in.


----------



## draqonfly (Feb 14, 2009)

thanks for correcting me.... its been years since i was into dogs, got things messed up.

cheers


----------



## LauraM (Feb 14, 2009)

some Army dude always walks around our park with German shephers.. very obidient dogs and they also want to bite and scratch when my dog goes anywere near their owner or them... hence me jumping n between the dogs and dragging my playfull dog off the other dog (if the owner told its dog to attack neither me or my dog would stand a chance their house was robbed a while ago.. lets just say the robbers didnt get inside the door) .. Ive heard German shepherds are great Guard dogs and good pets.


----------



## LauraM (Feb 14, 2009)

whiteyluvsrum very impressive videos.. holy crap that dog was carrying a frigging tree.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Feb 15, 2009)

draqonfly said:


> thanks for correcting me.... its been years since i was into dogs, got things messed up.
> 
> cheers



no worries, I learnt a lot aswell looking into the history of the bulldog. they were used in the same way as the rottie was. Both were "butcher dogs", the rottie has an earlier history in pulling aswell. In the city of rottweil they pulled meat carts for the butchers, aswell as herding cattle and as protection dogs.

I think you were refering to the english bulldog about fighting lions. The english bulldog was used in bull baiting and would fight with lions, bears, anything that was chucked in.

The american bulldog came into play at the end of WW2. when johnson and scott rounded up the best english bulldogs found in the american south and bred there own form, the american bulldog.

was only recognized by the united kennel club in 1999.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Feb 15, 2009)

Chiuaua's are pretty feisty


----------

